# Pink Tongue Lizard Pics



## moosenoose (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Folks,

I've just come back to Melb from glorious, hot Bribie Island with my only real 'delightful' herp find (and to be honest, they both found me rather than me finding them). 

The adult (the one with the pink tongue in the last photo) found me when I was in bed and looking out a glass door into the courtyard. Half asleep and dodging a barrage of bites left, right & centre from the delightful adult, I only managed the one 'descent' shot. The other photos are of a young one found out the front of the house whilst playing a round of toad-golf! 

I was surprised to find out the 'young' pink tongues have a blue tongue (3rd photo), which changes to the full pink colouration as they advance into their adulthood (yes, I had no idea about that :lol. The other surprising thing was that these guys (and perhaps being an arboreal species helps) seemed to survive in serious toad infested area! I presume the younger ones could be a potential food item on the toad menu????

Another thing I liked about these guys, unlike your typical blue tongue lizard, was the rapid tongue flicking they do when they sense trouble! Very cool!

Anyway, I snapped a couple of shots. It was late at night, and I was struggling with the flash and Jack Daniels....so there!  




























(ps: I was cheesed off I didn't get a photo of the whole lizard! They have nice big tails!)

(pss: As you can probably gather, I'd never seen a wild pink tongue before in the flesh, so I was stoked to find 2 in one night!! Yay!! )

Who else has some pics of these lizards they'd like to share?


----------



## Vat69 (Jan 19, 2009)

Those are some cracking pics Moosey, esp. the second one. Well done 
Great find!


----------



## melgalea (Jan 19, 2009)

awww great find moose, i go to bribie all the time camping as its only 1 hr drive from here. ah, i hav never found one bloody reptile yet. lol.


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 20, 2009)

Yep hehe... I found plenty of Asian house geckos and toads! WOW!!

To be honest, I didn't really get out and about much while I was there. Lack of transport on my behalf, and too many refreshments in the sultry conditions had me firmly anchored next to the pool most nights  Maybe next time!

And yes Vatty, the 2nd pic is my fav out of the bunch also


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 20, 2009)

Very under-rated animal in my opinion. Stunning shots moosey


----------



## aoife (Jan 20, 2009)

beautiful pics! they are quite stunning aren't they!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jan 20, 2009)

Great pics!


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Jan 20, 2009)

Awesome pics!!!


----------



## aquila-G (Jan 20, 2009)

The third shot shows beautifully that baby Pink tongue Skinks actually have blue tongues. 
The first Pink tongue I ever saw and tried to identify from books was a baby and the obvious blue tongue had confused the hell out of me. I had identified it as a Pink Tongue Skink but the blue tongue didn't make sense and none of the books I had at the time even mentioned this. A call to Queensland Museum soon but me straight though.


----------

